# A Few Pot Calls



## ghost1066 (May 18, 2015)

I haven't spun nearly as many calls this year as I have been but here are some I did this year. Just a variety of woods from plain old walnut to sassafras to spalted maple. All are 3" slate over glass except the two 3 1/4" calls which is Corian over glass. The painted camo is walnut and was a test piece to see how it would come out.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2015)

Like all of them, but last two are particularly nice. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2015)

Good looking calls Tommy . That colorful Corian really stands out !


----------



## ghost1066 (May 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Good looking calls Tommy . That colorful Corian really stands out !


 thanks but I got to say you are good if you can see through the calls to see the Corian. Got to ask which ones you thought were Corian? If it is the last one on the right bottom row that is paint. I did that to see how it looked.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 18, 2015)

ghost1066 said:


> thanks but I got to say you are good if you can see through the calls to see the Corian. Got to ask which ones you thought were Corian? If it is the last one on the right bottom row that is paint. I did that to see how it looked.



Yep that's the one I thought was corian lol . Looks good painted


----------

